# Alum Creek open 10-23-24



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Xtreme Bucks Ultimate 2 Day Open
Alum Creek October 23 - 24 ~ 8am-4pm
$150 entry fee with a $3,000 first place gaurantee with 50 boat FULL field
For complete details or to enter online please visit us at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Isn't the lake going to be about 5-6' down by that time? Are the docks still going to be in? 
Plus, that's the second w/e of waterfowl season, with 20 some permanent blinds on the lake and only one ramp open.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We were issued a permit for the Cheshire ramp due to the work on other ramps. As far as water fowl season goes , and ?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking forward to this one!!! See you Saturday Phil.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I look forward to seeing you there Mike. Just a note to everyone. Online payments will only be accepted until 11pm this evening.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

well, i give it to you phil, you put on a great tourney, great guys participating, pretty cool stuff from boat boys, congrats....but man, those alum fish..what was there like 3 limits brought in for two days...i had pretty good time though even though i struggled but still faired better off than some...nice to get out on the water with one of my ole buddies i dont get to fish with often, all in all pretty cool weekend. congrats to all the guys that found the big ones and the few that got their limits.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Any results? Who won??


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Garry,

It was super tough. Winning two day weight was around 13lbs. Big bass was a 4.2lb smallmouth.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't remember when Alum wasn't tough in the fall. My last 2 times out only 2 keepers and very few short fish. thanks for the update Mike.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

How many muskies were reported caught?!?! Winning weights seem to be a trend lately around central Ohio, pretty sad representation of the bass fisheries imo.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

we caught one musky on fri, i heard of two others caught in tourney, there was prob a few more. there wasnt alot of fish eating very well, as mike said it was tough, we ended up two day total with 6 fish of 8.79 lbs i believe. rick imler won and im pretty sure he had 9 keepers in two days. 7 sum lbs sat and 5sum lbs on sund. congrats rick!


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not surprised that someone caught a 4.5lb bass! Or even a 7.5lb saugeye? This report of a possible 53" Muskie being one of the few caught this weekend has me wondering. Can anyone verify a 50+ inch fish was caught and measured during this tourney? Here is a report from ramp after the Open:
Tom,

Gottagofishn
Senior Member


Join Date: Nov 2009
Location: Ohio
Posts: 652
iTrader: 0 / 0%
Alum 10/23
There was a bass tournament there and one of the guys said someone caught a 7 1/2lb Saugeye. Nice....
He said someone picked up a 53" muskie as well.....

Man do I love fall fishin....
__________________
Be careful for what you wish for!


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=186273#ixzz1bo8slnLx


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

First off , I would like to thank Boat boys for supporting us this season. They provided us with our plaques for our classic as well as tons of awesome door prizes this season. They really support anglers in our area with not only great deals on boats but also top notch service. I would also like to thank everyone who came out to participate as well and lets not forget those who came out to watch the weigh in. It was so great to see some folks that I have not saw in a while. The weather was not bad for a change. And although the lake level had risen so rapidly during the week , we were still able to see some nice fish brought to the scales. 26 teams showed up to try there luck at the Alum beast which has been not very kind to most any angler for a while. There was only 4 limits weighed in on Saturday and 3 limits on Sunday. All the larger fish seemed to be small mouths. I do not believe that we had a single large mouth weighed in that would have weighed over 1.5 pounds. 

Anglers were presented with over $5,000 in cash and prizes at this event. Making this event offer the best payouts of any open event in our area , but were also awarded some of the best door prizes most anglers have received at an event as well. Boat boys supplied us with many items ranging from Skeet Reese rods , a rear deck mount non boater rod rack , $100 pairs of sunglasses , many t-shirts and hats as well as tons of other great items that they carry at there locations. Although we only had 26 teams participate this go around , we are sure that we will definatly have a much larger turn out at next seasons event. The participating anglers seemed to have a great time and enjoyed how the event was presented and opperated. We try our best to put on a great show for everyone.

Now for the results.
1st place - Rick Imler & Mike Copper with 9 fish weighing 13.48 pounds earning $1,400
2nd place - Bob Davis & Willie Davis with 10 fish weighing 10.06 pounds earning $800
3rd place - Aaron Stumph & Ryan Stumph with 6 fish weighing 9.99 pounds earning $550
4th place - Todd Thompson & Eddie Levin with 8 fish weighing 9.44 pounds earning $250

1st day big bass went to Rick Imler & Mike Cooper with a 4.32# smallie earning $240
2nd day big bass went to Phil Carver & Gabe Jackson with a 4.09# smallie earning $240
Over all big bass went to Imler & Cooper earning them an additional $120
The "Big Ugly" side pot was won by Carver & Jackson with a 8.42# carp earning $80
To bad the team of Scott Newlon & Kevin Collins did not opt to participate in this side pot. They would have blown everyone away with the fish they caught on Saturday. Just look how big this thing was! It was realeased to fight again anouther day. Sorry for the bad pic but its all I could get from my phone.


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting some results. Sounds like it was tough but still a good time for those who participated.


----------

